# ماكنة التفريز



## منتصر المنصور (28 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللم وبركاته​**بالامس سأل احد الاخوة عن ماكنة التفريز *
*ماكنة التفريز**: **هي ماكنة تشغيل المعادن وذلك بإزالة الرايش من المعدن بواسطة أدوات القطع تسمى *

*بسكاكين التفريز حيث تكون الحركة الدورانية لأداة القطع " سكين التفريز" والحركة الأفقية للشغلة .*

*ويوجد انواع من ماكنات التفريز منها:*

*1- مكائن تفريز عمودية*
*2- مكائن تفريز أفقية*
*3- مكائن تفريز جامعة الأغراض* 

*




*​


----------



## زوهر شفيق (3 ديسمبر 2009)

تات


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## الكشفوري (4 نوفمبر 2010)

تركيب ماكينة التفريز العمودية


----------



## UDAY65 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

متمييزون


----------

